# Show your Ti lights with P7/MCE leds



## easilyled (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's mine to kick off with.

2 Full TB Hosts with DarkZero bi-flupic Aleph-P7 LEs
- TB 38mm host with modified McR38
- TB custom 27XR host with unmodified McR27XR


----------



## octaf (Jan 4, 2009)

:huh: :duh2: oo:  

I love both of them. wow !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bf1 (Jan 4, 2009)

The lights are absolutely magnificent. The 27MM is quite unique.
Now that is what I call flashlight art.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys.  
TB and darkzero represent the very pinnacle in skills for their areas of expertise as far as I am concerned.
(alongside a few other well-known supremely talented CPFers)

Regarding the 27XR light, TB actually made a matching tapered grooved body for the head and tail.
However because I wanted an 18650 battery in order to power the P7, I substituted this for a TB split-body 
and used the tapered body in another 38mm light instead. I hope Scott doesn't mind.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice  

All I have is a P7 LE, no host...:candle:


----------



## jch79 (Jan 4, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> All I have is a P7 LE, no host...:candle:



If only you knew someone who made them! 

:thinking: john


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 4, 2009)

How's the beam with the McR38?


----------



## easilyled (Jan 4, 2009)

Pretty good. It definitely has more kick (throw) than with the McR27XR due to a smaller and brighter hotspot.

There is a very faint X in the centre, but this really doesn't detract from the usefulness of the beam.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 4, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> How's the beam with the McR38?


 

From my personal experiance, the McR38 allows the best beam from the P7. Throws better than anything else I've tried.

Those are some beautiful lights!!

I have a bunch of P7 lights but none in *Ti*....so I can't add to the thread.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 4, 2009)

easilyled said:


> There is a very faint X in the centre, but this really doesn't detract from the usefulness of the beam.



"X" marks the spot, right?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 4, 2009)

Simply incredible - gorgeous pieces. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis (Jan 4, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 38mm :twothumbs


----------



## Torch (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice lights. Pardon my ignorance but what is 'TB'?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 4, 2009)

Torch said:


> Very nice lights. Pardon my ignorance but what is 'TB'?



TB is short for TranquillityBase, the CPF member who created these Ti jewels.


----------



## Torch (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, arewethereyetdad.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 5, 2009)

very nice TB lights!!!


----------



## easilyled (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words.
I know there are quite a few of you with these lights.
Lets see some pics. :wave:


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 5, 2009)

easilyled, both your ti pics as well as avatar picture are just awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Jan 5, 2009)

tino_ale said:


> easilyled, both your ti pics as well as avatar picture are just awesome :thumbsup:



Thanks tino_ale, that's high praise coming from you as I've always admired your pictures. :thumbsup:

I'm trying to improve my photographic skills but it's still a matter of luck when it works.


----------

